# Oils from Nemat



## dandelion (Mar 8, 2011)

Has anyone ever soaped their oils?  I purchased some locally and am very pleased with the nag champa, there was a  "massage oil" in nag champa that was imported that was so sweet i almost cried.  The cheaper champa i purchaced is both soapy and exotic.


----------

